
ASCAP Wants To Be Paid When Your Phone Rings - vaksel
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/06/ascap-wants-be-paid-
======
aristus
On one hand, this is an insult to personal liberty and an example of how
deathless, uncaring corporations will consume until all is destroyed.

On the other hand, this might be only way to stop people from cycling through
their ringtones at full volume on the bus.

I'm torn.

------
agentq
Wow. Despite their being devastatingly anti-consumer, I must admit that some
of the ASCAP arguments, though rebutted by precedence, are very clever. They
must have a seriously twisted legal counsel to make some of those allegations.

~~~
TrevorJ
This still cheesed me off much less than companies patenting sections of MY
OWN DNA. Man, that's annoying.

~~~
jodrellblank
(Annoyance, the feeling of being annoyed and other nearby emotions are
patented by Monsanto. $0.002c annoyance fee has been charged).

(More seriously, why doesn't you having your DNA count as 'prior art'?)

~~~
amalcon
(It might, but a judge has not yet been given the chance to say one way or the
other)

------
xsc
Summary: ASCAP wants "public performance royalties" for musical tones.

Anyone use a rather standard ringer, like myself?

~~~
danek
this guy: <http://xkcd.com/479/>

~~~
DannoHung
I changed mine to be the sound of the communicator from Star Trek:TOS.

I expect to be sued by Paramount in a couple of days.

~~~
RossM
My text alert is Charmander's self-proclaiming blart as it appears. I expect
to live to 20.

------
TrevorJ
Wow, what a nuclear hand grenade this is. By this logic maybe I can earn money
every time my likeness is displayed on CCTV in a situation were more than one
security guard can see it. That would be a public performance I would think.

